# Prayers needed please :)



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't usually speak of personal things on forums but today my mom took a turn and the paramedics worked on her until she got to the hospital.
They are running tests and it's very frightening since she's been so healthy
until the past month or so. She lives with my brother so he's with her and
keeping me posted. They're in Florida. I had planned a trip there in November. Please keep her in your prayers. Thank you so much!
Brit


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:innocent: Lifting up big prayers and long distance hugs!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Brit... be assured the prayers are on the way for your Mom!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Brit, it's never a good time for news like this. I do pray your mother recovers from this health scare. They can fool you, seem to be really bad and pull out of it; lets hope that's the case.

Cowboy Country - don't know if that's meant to be TX, but if so, I could take good care of Cosy if you need that - I'm in E. TX. Just say the word.

Blessings to you and family,


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm sorry Brit. I'll be praying for your mom.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Of course I will have your mom in my prayers Brit. I hope that everything is okay with her.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Prayers for good health/healing for your Mom and peace for you. I know it must be difficult to be so far away.


----------



## Amandasc88 (Sep 8, 2011)

We will be praying for you and your family!!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear... hope she bounces back quickly.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending prayers for your Mom.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm also keeping your mom and you too in my prayers, Brit!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Brit, oh Mom is in my prayers and heart. Hugs sweetheart. HUGE hugs.
When you can let us know how Mom is doing.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Saying prayers that your mom is feeling better soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Brit I'm so sorry. It must be so frustrating being far away. Prayers for you and your Mom and the rest of your family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Brit - I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I'm praying that she'll be okay and will get better. They can be surprisingly resilient. rayer:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry your mom is not well. She will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Brit -- I'm so sorry to hear this. I know how difficult it is when you're so far away. I was living in Florida when my Mother got sick. She was in Phoenix.

Sending lots of prayers for your mother, you and your family.rayer:rayer:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope your mom will be alright.
I almost lost my mom due to an aneurysm 8 years ago,she recovered about 80% and she did well until 3 years ago,so I cherish the good time she had before she took a turn for the worse...

No matter how old you are..you still need and want your mommy...I know I do...

Praying hard,your mom will recover...be there as much as you can... you have a long line of folks praying and willing to puppysit Cosy....


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

You got it dear friend. I will surely send prayers and good thoughts to you, your mom and your family for your mom's recovery.

(((Hugs))) to you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Brit, I'm sorry to read this. Rest assured, prayers and good thoughts are coming from me and Bonnie.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wishing for the best for you and your dear mother.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Brit, your mom and you and all who love her are in my thoughts and prayers. Sending you many hugs of comfort long distance.

Mary


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers for your mom and strength for you.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Brit, your Mother will be in my prayers. I will also pray for strenght for you and your entire family.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That sounds really really scary  Prayers will be sent. :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Will be keeping your Mom...and You in my prayers....I know it is so hard when your Mom is in the hospital....but...be sure she is getting excellent care....stay strong...hugs....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry for your mom, hope she feels better soon :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayers being sent for you and your family.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Brit, you mom is definitely in my prayers - you and your family, too. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Brit, I am so sorry. I know how worried you are. Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any word on your mom tonight, Brit?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry Brit. Hoping your Mom is OK.


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

you re in our thoughts x


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Prayers being said for your mom and for you.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Awe, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. Wishing her a speedy recovery. *hugs*


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Just now seeing this message...waiting patiently for an update about your mom.
I hope she is doing well and better, and nothing too serious is going on. Keeping you and her in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Still praying so hard for your Mom and your Brit. Feel all our hugs!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Prayers from Bob and Marsha. Our thoughts are with you Brit.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Finally able to access the internet Brit & will pray for your mom today & you. Sending hugs.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for your mom.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry Brit ..sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will keep your mother in my prayers.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Your mom is in my prayers :thumbsup:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Brit,
sending prayers and thoughts your mother's way & as well as for your family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in, Brit. Any word? :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She had a fairly decent night and is getting more tests as I type this. That's about it for now. THank you all for your thoughts and prayers! Please keep her there. I'll update as I know anything else. xoxo


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sending you and your mom our prayers. rayer: and our hugs :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts for your mother, Brit 
(hugs)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad to hear she is maintaining Brit---give her a gentle hug from the SM team, and keep one for yourself!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Brit, I'm so sorry to hear your mom isn't doing well. I hope they can find what has caused her to feel ill. I will keep her and the doctors in my prayers. Hopefully you get an answer soon! Lots of hugs!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear your mom is not well. I am hoping she will be out of the hospital soon and feeling much better. Hugs to you :wub:

Jenna


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I missed seeing this thread before now, Brit, but will keep your mom and family in my prayers. I know how hard it is to feel so helpless. Hugs to you all.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying your Mom has a speedy recovery, Brit. I'll be lighting candles tomorrow for you, your Mom and Family.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Prayers sent your way. I hope the healing has already begun and she starts to feel better very soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Brit - glad to hear your mom had a good night. Hoping they figure out how to make her better. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Brit, it must be nerve wracking to be so far away at a time like this. I hope the doctors find out what's wrong and fix her. Sending prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She has a blockage. She didn't have an actual heart attack, but they did have to start it. Not sure how that doesn't qualify! lol They are putting her on medication instead of surgery due to her age. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers! It's 
been a frightening time. For once her fading memory will pay off. She doesn't remember most of this. I'm going down to see her soon and will share with her all the generosity of SM members' prayers for her. xoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

At least you know what it is now, Brit. There are so many things they can do now with heart issues. How old is she? My mom had triple bypass and valve replacement at age 83 and lived to be 90. She had a heart attack and they tried drugs for a year but they didn't work enough so she had the surgery. It made an amazing difference. Good luck and happy you'll be seeing her.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Cosy said:


> She had a fairly decent night and is getting more tests as I type this. That's about it for now. THank you all for your thoughts and prayers! Please keep her there. I'll update as I know anything else. xoxo


 
Bless her heart Brit. Strong prayers continue, and huge hugs to you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> At least you know what it is now, Brit. There are so many things they can do now with heart issues. How old is she? My mom had triple bypass and valve replacement at age 83 and lived to be 90. She had a heart attack and they tried drugs for a year but they didn't work enough so she had the surgery. It made an amazing difference. Good luck and happy you'll be seeing her.


She's 86 and very frail. We all discussed it and think the meds are the best route for her at this time. I'm hoping the meds help her memory a bit.
We'll see.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Brit, will be praying the meds help your Mom!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Brit, I will say prayers for your Mother......just now seeing this. Please keep us informed.......:heart::heart::heart: Mothers are so special~I pray she will be alright!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I will definitely keep your Mom in my prayers that all continues to go well and she recovers quickly.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hopefully the meds will be good  I have all four parents/inlaws still around. In 80s and 90s. Every day I am scared to get news of them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy said:


> She's 86 and very frail. We all discussed it and think the meds are the best route for her at this time. I'm hoping the meds help her memory a bit.
> We'll see.


Brit - the meds probably will help. I think that the blockage causes lack of oxygen circulating in the heart, body and brain so that might have caused memory problems. Hoping she responds well.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope the meds will help your Mom. :heart:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Brit,thanks for the update. I hope your Mom responds to the medication and feels better soon. I know you'll be happy to see her.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

It is always a relief to find out what it is. I hope that she feels better too soon 
Hugs
Kat


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Amazing that there is no blockage at 86---she must be doing something right! So happy they diagnosed her & got her on meds---will pray they are the right ones & that she does well w/them. Enjoy your time in Nov. w/her Brit! 
And you are right, a fading memory isn't ALL bad!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Hope your mom is doing well... i will keep ur family in my prayers...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sue, that's what I think too although my brothers disagree. (about memory). What do they know. lol 

Sandi, there is a blockage and I'm hoping the meds (blood thinners, plavix, etc) will help her memory. She's too frail for surgery so we're hoping the meds will help and keep her going. 

It's been a frightening few days, especially considering she's been healthy all her life until the past few months. I'm so appreciative of all the positive thoughts and prayers from you all. xoxoxo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Cosy said:


> She has a blockage. She didn't have an actual heart attack, but they did have to start it. Not sure how that doesn't qualify! lol They are putting her on medication instead of surgery due to her age. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers! It's
> been a frightening time. For once her fading memory will pay off. She doesn't remember most of this. I'm going down to see her soon and will share with her all the generosity of SM members' prayers for her. xoxo


 
Oh Brit, bless all of your souls. And you are so right, this may sound odd, but sometimes a loss of memory is a blessing. I pray the blood thinners help and sounds like the best way to go. My MIL is 86 as well, so I completely understand the weakness, and trying to fix this with the less invasisve methods possible. All my love, Christine


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Brit, prayers continue for your Mom and for you. I'm glad that you know what the cause is and I'm also glad that your Mom doesn't really remember what happened ... less for her to be frightened of.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

At 86 and frail I would not put her through surgery either. She might not make it through the surgery. On the memory part I agree with your brother, it won't help. It's something completely different. :grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

sending prayers for your mom, Brit. hugs.:grouphug:


----------

